# How much uniform to buy for reception



## Beckettshades

Obv we got L's school place through today- it was our first choice school and obv uniform cost didn't come in to our decision as we'll budget. 

Thing is- it is expensive (we have to buy from the school shop for logo items)
So how much of each thing should I be thinking of budgeting for?


----------



## Scally

I have budgeted for/bought- 
- 2 dresses, 2 skirts (didnt really mean to get that much but they were sold in packs of 2)
- 3 polo shirts
- a cardi and a jumper (with school logo)
- PE kit- a school logo kit- t shirt and shorts
- 5 tights (she is so clumsy i know they will end up holey quickly)
- plimsolls and shoes 
- bookbag and PE bag


----------



## Beckettshades

I'm thinking bare minimum I can get away with is three cardigans/jumpers (not sure which I'm getting) as the school require you to send a full spare set of uniform in just in case x


----------



## Rachel_C

I think I will get:

One sweatshirt and one cardigan with the school logo
One white polo shirt with the school logo
2 plain white polo shirts (will just use the logo one for school trips, shows, photos etc!)
One pair of trousers
One skirt or pinafore
White socks, black tights
Black shoes

One yellow PE shirt with logo
One plain white t-shirt
Plain black shorts
Plain black jogging bottoms

PE bag and book bag.

I won't buy summer dresses until the spring/summer.

I'm going to look at what the girls at the school normally wear, I've never paid attention before - I don't know if most wear cardies/sweatshirts, skirts/trousers etc so I might adjust to match :) I'll get all the non-logo stuff from the supermarket, the school don't insist on anything apart from the sweatshirt/cardigan having a logo.


----------



## Amyface

Check with the school if they sell logos separately that you can sew onto cheaper uniform. If not, ask if you can do this in the future and you could remove the logos and transfer them when it gets too small/shabby and needs replacing.


----------



## hattiehippo

I'm holding off buying anything until after June as Tom always has a huge growth spurt at his half year mark. But I will prob get,

2-3 sweatshirts with school logo
5 polo shirts cheapie ones
3-4 pairs trousers
Loads of black/grey socks
Black shoes

Having worked in primary schools, Reception kids often end up wearing their lunch every day and I don't want to be panicking trying to get clothes dry for the next day!


----------



## aimee-lou

only logo items i will buy will be 2 jumpers and a bookbag. everything else will be plain. 3 or 4 of everything lol- he's very clumsy and will dribble his lunch, hole his trousers or spill paint most days lol.


----------



## stephx

I'm getting...

2 skirts
1 winter dress
1 trousers 
5 grey tights

4 polo shirts
1 logo jumper
1 logo cardigan

Black shoes
Book bag

1 Pe tshirt
1 pe shorts

Then in the summer I'll buy 2 summer dresses x


----------



## Boomerslady

I'll get Ben 2 x plain trousers and 3 x polo shirts and I'm guessing shorts for summer, also the school isn't bothered about logo jumpers so I'll get 1 or 2 plain ones as back up.

The only logo things I'll be getting is 1 jumper and a book bag! I spoke to my sis because my nephew goes there and jumpers are only £11 so it's not too bad at all.

Also I'll only be taking Ben to school Mon-Wed and his dad will do Thurs and Fri so he'll have his own set of uniform! We've agreed to go halves on shoes because I can imagine they're the one thing he gets through quickly!


----------



## stephx

Yeah the logo jumpers on our school website are only £8 so wouldn't get plain ones much cheaper!


----------



## Missy86

I am going get 

3 polo shirts 
3 pairs of trousers 
2 sweat shirts 
And one school coat 

You can buy our uniform on tesco direct which is useful, with the school logo too


----------



## RachA

As Esther is starting in Sept this year will work out expensive for us as it'll be the first time since Daniel started in reception that we'll have to replace his whole uniform too!!
So i will more than likely be buying:

Daniel
1 x logo jumper
2 x shorts (he wears these summer and winter!)
5 x white shirts
2 x logo polo shirts
3 x plain polo shirts
1 x sports shorts
1 x sports polo shirt
1 x sports sweater
1 x sports jogging bottoms
1 x plimsoles

Esther:

1 x logo cardigan
2 x pinafore dress
3 x shirts for under dress
2 x summer dress

i am hoping Daniel's old pe kit will fit her although this isn't guaranteed as she is much littler than Daniel.


I also don't tend to buy the summer uniform until it is needed so the cost is spread over the year rather than the whole lot at the beginning of september. I also tend to buy things like a new logo polo shirt for school photos and i make sure it's big enough to last the whole of the summer term and the autumn term too.


----------



## hel_5

We buy one cardigan, 5 tops (mixture of polo/shirt), two pinafores and loads of tights, made the mistakes last year of only buying 5, but so many got holes etc and then I couldn't find any in the shops!!! So stock up on tights if you LG likes wearing them!!! (Oh and get the next size up too cause they have growth spurts when there is nothing in the shop!!!!)


----------



## Scally

Thank you for doing this i have since added to my list another lot of tights and a pair of jogging bottoms for when its very cold.
I have got her a lovely thick coat but am tempted to buy snow trousers or something as we now have a 2 and a half mile round trip walk (didnt get first choice- need to walk past that school to get to this one!) and i'm worried she's going to get there very soggy and have to sit in wet clothes all day!


----------



## Missy86

Scally said:


> Thank you for doing this i have since added to my list another lot of tights and a pair of jogging bottoms for when its very cold.
> I have got her a lovely thick coat but am tempted to buy snow trousers or something as we now have a 2 and a half mile round trip walk (didnt get first choice- need to walk past that school to get to this one!) and i'm worried she's going to get there very soggy and have to sit in wet clothes all day!

Scally will you get transport provided


----------



## Scally

We don't as you need to live 2 miles away- we are about 1.2- my poor girl will be walking 2 and a half miles a day and i'll be walking 5!


----------



## Missy86

Scally said:


> We don't as you need to live 2 miles away- we are about 1.2- my poor girl will be walking 2 and a half miles a day and i'll be walking 5!

That's terrible, hopefully a place will open up in the school you want.

Do you know where you are on the waiting list


----------



## Scally

Missy86 said:


> Scally said:
> 
> 
> We don't as you need to live 2 miles away- we are about 1.2- my poor girl will be walking 2 and a half miles a day and i'll be walking 5!
> 
> That's terrible, hopefully a place will open up in the school you want.
> 
> Do you know where you are on the waiting listClick to expand...

I tried ringing the LEA but they said the waiting lists wont be ready until next Thurs, and the school aren't answering their phones so take it i cant do that until they open on Tues. I think i must be near the top- there isnt that many families in catchment but they were 24 siblings this yr


----------



## Scally

Are people doing the summer gingham dresses for the girls for September? I think Sept can be so cold so i think i won't but i dont want her to be the only one that isnt wearing one


----------



## Missy86

Scally said:


> Missy86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scally said:
> 
> 
> We don't as you need to live 2 miles away- we are about 1.2- my poor girl will be walking 2 and a half miles a day and i'll be walking 5!
> 
> That's terrible, hopefully a place will open up in the school you want.
> 
> Do you know where you are on the waiting listClick to expand...
> 
> I tried ringing the LEA but they said the waiting lists wont be ready until next Thurs, and the school aren't answering their phones so take it i cant do that until they open on Tues. I think i must be near the top- there isnt that many families in catchment but they were 24 siblings this yrClick to expand...

Siblings can vary so much in different years, we we quite lucky this year as I believe their were only 15 siblings for our school going for 45 places, last year there were 23 which is a whole class


----------



## Rachel_C

Scally said:


> Are people doing the summer gingham dresses for the girls for September? I think Sept can be so cold so i think i won't but i dont want her to be the only one that isnt wearing one

I won't be. For this first year she can wear winter uniform, but next year if it's still warm enough in September for dresses she'll have the one she wore in Reception. Seems such a waste to buy a summer dress for a few weeks in Reception as you don't know if it'll still fit next summer.


----------



## special_kala

Silly question, do you put polo tshirts or shirts under pinafore dresses?


----------



## shanny

yep ^


----------



## Rachel_C

The school here doesn't have shirts so it'll have to be polo shirts under a pinafore.


----------



## hel_5

special_kala said:


> Silly question, do you put polo tshirts or shirts under pinafore dresses?

Both, depending on what mood she is in :thumbup:


----------



## lindseymw

For Joshua last year when he started we got:-

3 × School Jumpers
3 x Plain Polo Shirts
3 x Trousers
3-4 white vests

We did buy a PE Kit but it turned out we didn't need it for Reception. They just wear pants & vests.


----------



## BethK

We need a PE kit, school is tiny, no hall for gym or anything so all PE is done outside.

I'll be buying -
5 pairs grey tights
4 pairs knee high grey socks
4 pairs knee high white socks
5 pairs ankle white socks
8 pairs new pant shorts
2 pairs PE shorts
2 pairs PE joggers
2 PE polo tops
2 white polo tops
2 cardigans
1 jumper
2 skirts
1 pair shoes
1 pair plimsoles


----------



## RachA

Scally said:


> Are people doing the summer gingham dresses for the girls for September? I think Sept can be so cold so i think i won't but i dont want her to be the only one that isnt wearing one[/
> 
> Our school says that for reception children they suggest they start in their winter uniform as they are usually only in them until Oct half term anyway and by the following spring they will of likely grown.
> I may buy Esther her summer dress and put her in it if the weather looks good.
> 
> ETA: as I said in another thread-try to encourage your daughter to cycle or scoot. It makes the journey go a lot quicker. DS used a balance bike and a regular bike right from the word go and it makes our 1 mile each way go alot quicker and easier.


----------



## DJJ

Just wanted to say polo shirts or t shirts are best on PE days.


----------



## Tasha

Scally, my girls are eight and almost six and have never worn summer dresses after the summer holidays, it is always too cold. 

Kala, we use polo shirts under pinafore dresses as t-shirts arent part of the uniform here.


----------



## karlilay

Madi has had for year.. 

3 dresses
2 skirts
5 polo shirts
2 cardis ( I think 3 is better though, but they're £14 ! )
A zillion pairs of fold over white socks.

Only warn summer dresses this year, not last year at all.

Pe kit.
Pair of shorts
White top
Plimsoles 

Coat
Book bag (frozen backpack)
And lunch box :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Is it just me who finds it silly to say 'plimsolls'? I'm from up North where everybody says 'pumps' but OH laughs at me when I call them that!


----------



## hopeandpray

The only thing we get two of is polo-shirts! Everything else there's just one of and if it gets dirty it gets put in the wash. The uniform isn't one you can buy cheaply so it would be too expensive to buy multiples.


----------



## lindseymw

Rachel_C said:


> Is it just me who finds it silly to say 'plimsolls'? I'm from up North where everybody says 'pumps' but OH laughs at me when I call them that!

I'm from up North and always called them Plimsolls....never called them pumps!


----------

